# honda 30 power



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

any quick easy tips to pull more power out of a honda 30 4 stroke other than a prop?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Buy a bigger motor... :-? Other than that, not really.
For the cost of taking the outboard to a performance shop,
you'd probably find it cheaper to buy a bigger motor.
Balance and blueprint, polish and port would just eat money.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> any quick easy tips to pull more power out of a honda 30 4 stroke other than a prop?


U're wasting your time.... get a 40hp or 50hp motor Mercury 4-stroke EFI, 50hp yamaha 2-stroke or Tohatsu 2-stroke TLDI close the weight u have.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

2 words..... "craigs list"  sell it and buy something bigger


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks


----------

